# What difference does it make when non-premium brands use different names to sell.....



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

What difference does it make when non-premium brands use different names to sell their luxury cars?

Ford uses the name of Lincoln.
Hyundai uses the name of Genesis.
Toyota uses the name of Lexus.
Honda uses the name of Acura
Nissan uses the name of Infiniti
Citroen uses the name of DS

When non-premium brands use different names, do they become premium?

A cheap brand can make a luxury car if it wants. A brand doesn't have to be premium to be able to make premium cars. In order to sell their expensive vechiles, they have to use different names. Lol. What difference does it make when a different name is used if the same brand produces it?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

It's all marketing, mostly to first world countries. The USA & Western Europe bought the whole Acura, Lexus, & Infinity thing. If you go to Japan (at least this is what I saw during the late '90's and early '00's when I was there), you won't see "Acura," "Lexus," or "Infinity." You will see the exact model driving around Japan, but the emblem on the car will say Honda, Toyota, or Nissan respectively. It's probably because Ford created Lincoln and GM created Cadillac so long ago, the Japanese learned from this and then did it themselves.

It's a Marketing ploy that works very well. If you're known as "average" or "run-of-the-mill" It's very difficult to then market yourself as exceptional or Hi End.

V


----------

